# Deer Feeder



## rlblevins2001 (Feb 22, 2008)

I have aquired a 50 or so gallon plastic barrel and I want to build a feeder. I have one already that hangs from a boat winch but I want to build one on legs. Any ideas on what to use that will easily support 200 lbs. that want be so high that I can't refill it?


----------



## The_Bonecrusher (May 7, 2009)

here is one i did just with some swing set poles, i welded flat plates to the top and bottom of the ploes and to raise and lower the feeder just take a leg and drag it out wider then the feeder lowers . 
this one works ok but the ***** love the fiber glass barrel and we dont have any bears around to mess with it either.

have fun


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

I built one from 2x4x8 and ply wood ..made it like a wooden tree stand ladder going up to platform .But that was what the feeder barrel sit on with a cut out hole for the feeder motor ..one side is hooked to the tree the other has a ladder going up so, you can fill the feeder ...worked ok ..sorry no pics..all it really cost me was the motor/timer, funnel and trash can as I had the rest ...


----------



## Cudorun (Aug 4, 2009)

I started using feeders this past summer. I ended up building 2 feeders for alot cheaper than I could have bought them, it took less than an hour to build each one and they have worked great. I was planning on fabricating a lid and leg brackets but ended up just buying them. 
You can get heavy duty 55 gallon plastic drums for free from places like dog kennels, animal hospitals, factories etc.
Any place that buys soap in bulk to clean floors etc. Pike
55 gallon drum = free
American Hunter photo cell feeder kit from Ebay = $20.50
American Hunter leg bracket kit from TSC = $15.00
American hunter stainless steel lid from TSC = $15.00
Three 7 foot stainless steel fence post's from Lowes = $24.00
Total = $74.50








































































































[/


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

its only fair that you invite us down to help you hunt all those deer you have!


----------



## kickercoach1285 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Drum feeder for under $85*

I just finished my 55 gallon drum feeder. 








I had a Cabelas e-feeder ($30 on clearance) and had it on a 5 gallon bucket but I had to go in to refill it every 5 days. I made the brackets and feet for the legs out of 1" conduit welded to 3"x3"x1/8" plate steel (free). Then I used 1 1/4" conduit to slide over the brackets which made the legs removable ($20 for 2 10' sticks). Note: I used 3/4" conduit on the 5 gallon bucket which slid up in the 1" conduit. I got the drum for $2 from a local factory. It has the removable lid and quick locking ring. 








I found a solar charger at Tractor Supply for $15 which I mounted to the drum.
Made a squirrel and bird cage to keep the little pests from emptying it (free). 








Just some cheap Wal-Mart paint ($7) to camo it up some. I added some Remington 3D leaf material that my wife found on clearance for $10 and it was done.


----------

